# What series are there like Axmen??



## Steffen (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a few seasons of Axmen, and do not think there is so much with felling with chanisaws. Bit of a shame. 
Are there other series or DVDs which have more of that??

I also have Heli Loggeres and love it... But there is only one season.

Do you know ohter programs I might whanna see??


----------



## twochains (Feb 12, 2013)

Amish Mafia? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Feb 23, 2013)

There is a movie Called Sometime a great notion they do the kind of the same thing like ax men only its a movie

and other one called Timber Tramps a movie.


----------



## TPA (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a hard time understanding how this could fly as a tv series. Face cut, back cut, tree falls, repeat... I know there could be some interesting felling scenarios that could be covered, but I cant see how this could last more than one season.

Sure, Ax Men could add a little more of the timber work, but if the stay there too long, a large part of their audience would leave, and only you guys would be left. oke:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2013)

Steffen said:


> I have a few seasons of Axmen, and do not think there is so much with felling with chanisaws. Bit of a shame.
> Are there other series or DVDs which have more of that??
> 
> I also have Heli Loggeres and love it... But there is only one season.
> ...



Check this out........https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTFLA1tulE

It gives a much more realistic view of Left Coast logging than that AxMen crap. It's in several segments. If you're interested in falling chapter 7 is a good place to look.


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 26, 2013)

Steffen said:


> I have a few seasons of Axmen, and do not think there is so much with felling with chanisaws. Bit of a shame.
> Are there other series or DVDs which have more of that??
> 
> I also have Heli Loggeres and love it... But there is only one season.
> ...



Watch last Friday's episode of Gold Rush. They had more chainsaw action than 4 seasons of Ax Men.


----------



## homeyd (Feb 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Check this out........https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTFLA1tulE
> 
> It gives a much more realistic view of Left Coast logging than that AxMen crap. It's in several segments. If you're interested in falling chapter 7 is a good place to look.


thanks gologit this is the real chit. man if i could come back in another life, id wanna be a logger. the guys got my vote .this is reality ,,, thanks again


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2013)

homeyd said:


> thanks gologit this is the real chit. man if i could come back in another life, id wanna be a logger. the guys got my vote .this is reality ,,, thanks again



You're welcome. It's difficult to get an accurate picture of Left Coast logging and AxMen sure doesn't help. Those videos are a step in the right direction.


----------

